# Erina Creek 4th - 11am



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday guys going to hit erina creek for the run out tide high in the creek at 11.30.

Seabreeze says fine and 15 knts the creek is pretty protected.

Going to paddle up a bit before it turns and drift back flicking sp's and spinners around.

Cheers Dave


----------

